# الرجاء مساعدة عاجلة اريد برنامج لحساب حجوم الاوعية والخزانات



## DRUM (20 فبراير 2009)

الرجاء مساعدة عاجلة اريد برنامج لحساب حجوم الاوعية والخزانات والله لايضيع اجر من عمل صالحا:85:​


----------



## مهندس حطاب (24 فبراير 2009)

*تكرم*

تفضل اخي الفاضل هذا البرنامج و للامانة العلمية تم تنزيل البرنامج من ملتقى الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## DRUM (1 مارس 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر لك اخى مهندس حطاب على اهتمامك :56:


----------



## م / مومو (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس حطاب 
أفادكم و أفادنا الله


----------



## abue tycer (3 مارس 2009)

برنامج رائع ومفيد جدا شكرا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.sami (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله لك فى علمك.


----------



## sayed nasr (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## radwans (9 يونيو 2009)

*برنامج خاص بانفراد المخروط*

*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا مهندس حطاب على هذا البرنامج الجميل ونرجو إن كان بمعرفتك برنامج خاص بانفراد الاجسام وضع هذا البرنامج
على سبيل المثال انفراد المخروط , انفراد الاسطوانة 
وايضا طريقة تشكيل المخروط 
ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## azal (12 يونيو 2009)

الزميل مهندس حطاب المحترم ........... تحية احترام وتقدير لمجهودك الرائع وشكر خاص للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## دنياي (18 يونيو 2009)

الف شكرا للأخ المهندس حطاب ع البرنامج الروعه 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن اخي وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع ايضا 
تحيتي ودمتم بخير 
انا
دنياي


----------



## jassim78 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## saaddd (15 يونيو 2011)

مششششككككككككوووووووووررر


----------



## عوني عوني (15 يونيو 2011)

سلمت يداك بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام جيرةالله (15 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*

لك كل الشكر والتقدير فعلا برنامج حلوووو وافادني 
الله يكرمك ويباركلك


----------

